# Fav not well known anime



## Iceeat (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm sure plenty of people enjoy some anime series that either aren't well known or just plain unpopular. However that doesn't stop us from enjoying them. So whats your favorite series and why? And yes I am counting anime made in any country, only guideline would be that it follows the 'anime' art style or theme.

My personal favorite is Flying Witch. Its sweet and light hearted so its good any time, plus I like the idea of more practical and less flashy magic similar to what modern day witches in the real world do with their rituals. Its also a lot like a Ghibili movie. Not to mention the art is astounding.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Outlawstar still watch that till this day. I had the biggest crush on Aisha and Suzuka.

Hell, still do. Lmao

EDIT: I added the ship's registration number as well. The series is just Outlawstar I typed it late at night.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Hmm. Where to begin..

Spiral
Sentou Yousei Yukikaze
Unbreakable Machine Doll
Death Parade

As for reasons.. They are all very unique in terms of their story.

Especially Sentou Yousei Yukikaze. That setting and story really set itself apart from the other series in its genres.


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 16, 2016)

For me, it'd be Twin Spica and Starship Operators. One about a girl in an astronaut academy, the other about a group of teens in the middle of a civil war that get their funding by showing their lives and battles in a reality show.

Depending on who you talk to, thes might also be kind of obscure: Rose of Versailles, Macross Zero, Kino's Journey, Kaiba, Tiger & Bunny, and Mawau Penguindrum.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Can't say I know of any unfamiliar mangos that I enjoyed. I mostly just watch me some romance mangos and rage because 90% of the MCs are bumbling retarded spergs


----------



## TuchimuchiYoshi (Jul 16, 2016)

My favorite anime series is definitely the Slayers series, especially the second season Slayers Next.

Other ones I like that a lot of people never notice are:

Little Witch Academia
Medaka Box Abnormal
Gunbuster and Diebuster
Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt
Dead Leaves
Redline
and... KO Beast.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

TuchimuchiYoshi said:


> My favorite anime series is definitely the Slayers series, especially the second season Slayers Next.
> 
> Other ones I like that a lot of people never notice are:
> 
> ...



Little Witch Academia is actually amazingly well done


----------



## h.g.pup (Jul 16, 2016)

one of my favorite lesser know anime would have to be Brigadoon, it this strange show about a young girl who after a world appears in the sky a bunch of cyborg-esk creatures that are dead set on killing her but another blue cyborg creature that she find slumbering in a shrine she visits vows to defender her from all that would harm her , from there we get this weird and interesting series of events as we learn about the creature and there reason for trying to kill her and the effect all this has on our main characters life and those around her for the good and bad.

like i said the show weird but more in just a fun way but it got this story that verse from a kinda poket monster story to some sci-fy to light hearted comedy to heart renching drama. it just the kinda show that hard to describe but i would ultimately recommended for the fun story and some pretty epic action scenes.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2016)

Anime is the Japanese word for "animation". To them, Bugs Bunny cartoons are "anime".


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Kaiketsu Zorori is a really good one. Similar to One Piece but on land. They both are trying to be the king and having wacky adventures. 
TLDR: KZ is furry OP.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 20, 2016)

If we are defining Anime by Japanese Animation, then I'd have to say, I'm a big fan of this one-





It's an educational show where the monsters from the Godzilla films learn addition, subtraction, and a whole bunch of other things!


I say that unironically. The cake toppers on my wedding cake will be Godzilla and Godzina (the Pink Godzilla).


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Who else but the Japs would ruin GoodZira for me.. T_T 
But if we are talking about obscure shows then here is a show where the main character is a loaf of bread and other characters like cavities and and mold try to eat his head. It gets pretty graphic for a kids show and became a gem there. It is called Anpanman. APM is love, APM is life.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 20, 2016)

Watamote is something of a cult classic - it was quite a flop, and not many people know about it nowadays, but if you saw it, there's a big chance for you to instantly fall in love with it. A dark comedy about hikikomori - sorta like Welcome to NHK, but doesn't take itself nearly as seriously and has wackier (if more cynical) tone.
Animatrix - compilation of animated shorts by various anime producers, all based on The Matrix universe. Many argue it has more complexity and interesting lore to it than the actual movies (especially the sequels), and it's not hard for me to see why. And even if you don't like The Matrix, I still recommend this one just because animation here is fantastic, on par with classics like Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell.
Also, Aachi and Ssipak. A korean-made independent animated movie that's all about style over substance, in a good way. Animation in it is something to behold, for a small-time studio with low budget it's unbelievably good.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have hardly watched any anime, let alone voluntarily, but from my perspective it's the style. I'm afraid to wtach it because I don't want it to consume me.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I have hardly watched any anime, let alone voluntarily, but from my perspective it's the style. I'm afraid to wtach it because I don't want it to consume me.


*hides shows with cats in them* Whaaaaaat? No... You wont be consumed. *crosses paws*


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Who else but the Japs would ruin GoodZira for me.. T_T
> But if we are talking about obscure shows then here is a show where the main character is a loaf of bread and other characters like cavities and and mold try to eat his head. It gets pretty graphic for a kids show and became a gem there. It is called Anpanman. APM is love, APM is life.



Ruin it? Or make it BETTER?

That's one of the reasons I love Godzilla. The character transcends his origins, and has done so ever since they decided to take the serious politically charged original and turn it into a children's film franchise in the sequels... Going from stories about the dangers of nuclear testing, to forces of nature beyond our control, the threat posed by unregulated capitalism, to nothing more than two guys in rubber beating the hell out of eachother... And even to teaching children about Math. 

Godzilla is a creation and a franchise that can find it's way into your life in a meaningful way at any point. 

Or that's just what I tell myself because I'm a shameless fanboy.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> Ruin it? Or make it BETTER?
> I love Godzilla.
> Or that's just what I tell myself because I'm a shameless fanboy.


Can you still say that after seeing Goozirra (the way they sound) in the new movie?


Spoiler











*Spoiler alert* He may be a vampire.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Can you still say that after seeing Goozirra (the way they sound) in the new movie?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is that a twilight reference I spot? What is this, 2008?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Is that a twilight reference I spot? What is this, 2008?


I am just trying to keep others safe. All vampires do not sparkle but remain completely unharmed otherwise when in sunlight?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 20, 2016)

Some personal favorites:

*Zone of the Enders.*  The games, everyone knows.  The anime, let alone loving the CRAP out of the anime, not so much.
*Dragonaut.  *Sure, it was up for streaming on Netflix, but that likely means surprisingly little.  I actually really dug the inherent ways that the psychic bond between dragons and riders shaped (literally) both forms of the dragons.  The ending is basically "Mospeada Only Happier", but as I binged this series while too sick to even sit upright for any period of time, it was a nice, warm blanket to want to wrap myself up in.
*Zeiram: The Animation.*  Stumbled onto this OVA, when I was trying out building resin model kits.  Found a cute (thai bootleg) kit of the series' main protagonist, Iria.  Anyhoo, it's a cute, sort of science-fantasy kind of Blade Runner story.  Animation's on the same level as, say, Vampire Hunter D. 
(incidentally, resin model kits is also how I found out the existence of Daiakuji.  To this day, I wish I could un-learn it.  I haven't seen the series, and I REALLY don't want to.  Just the synopsis made me physically ill.)
*Cute High Earth Defense Club LOVE!.*  I blame Tumblr.  Imagine a magical girl anime.  Now....Rule 63 that shit.  Add a ton of genre parody.  Hilarity, and love, ensues.  The magic animal is, basically, Tingle from Zelda....as a pink wombat.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 20, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> *Zeiram: The Animation.*  Stumbled onto this OVA, when I was trying out building resin model kits.  Found a cute (thai bootleg) kit of the series' main protagonist, Iria.  Anyhoo, it's a cute, sort of science-fantasy kind of Blade Runner story.  Animation's on the same level as, say, Vampire Hunter D.



Check out the movie it's based off of. One of the strangest, most stylish Tokusatsu films out there. Definitely doesn't have the same scale as the anime, but it came first, and was a fairly low budget film.


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 20, 2016)

I win.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2016)

'*Gunsmith Cats*' (sorry, not furry...) and its shorter spinoff '*Riding Bean*' are two of my favorites. '*Hyper Police*' (furry-ish) was another good one.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 25, 2016)

TuchimuchiYoshi said:


> My favorite anime series is definitely the Slayers series, especially the second season Slayers Next.
> 
> Other ones I like that a lot of people never notice are:
> 
> ...


I loved Little Witch Academia! Especially the Movie of it on Netflix


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 12, 2016)

*Genshiken *series > about a college club of otaku. They grow up, age, graduate, and work jobs, then try to figure out relationships. It's pretty realistic and relatable over a high school setting.
*Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou* > pure gag comedy. You want a guy who accidentally shaved his nipple off in the shower? Another guy whose talent is to zip his pants with the sheer will with of penis? You got it.
*Natsume Yuujincho* > extremely calming slice of life about a lonely teenage boy who can see youkai. I love the OST and the countryside feeling. Watching it enables you to forget about all the bad things in life.

There are also popular, much discussed shows that I think are good too. Popular shows are popular for a reason, don't you think?
*Mob Psycho 100* > a middle school psychic who vows to live without the aid of his psychic powers. An admirable main character who is massively overpowered, but at the same time, mentally underpowered.
*Re:Zero* > Otaku whisked to a fantasy world. He can reset to a certain checkpoint every time he dies. Every time he dies is painful and suffering, which is often why he won't commit suicide every time a timeline goes wrong. Because "WHO CARES IF I REVIVE EVERY TIME?! DYING HURTS LIKE A BITCH!!"


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 12, 2016)

And






(─‿─)


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)

BACCANO! because it's amazing and Isaac and Miria are literally my favorite characters ever.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

Fooly Cooly is pretty awesome. not terribly popular like its brother "Neon Genesis Evangelion" (both were made by Gainax)

Production IG is making a second season

also Space Dandy
I know adult swim pushed the marketing hard, but it didnt really blow up like they had hoped. its a really good OVA series from the guys who did Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 3, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Fooly Cooly is pretty awesome. not terribly popular like its brother "Neon Genesis Evangelion" (both were made by Gainax)
> 
> Production IG is making a second season
> 
> ...


Dunno about "not well known" - FLCL and Space Dandy are pretty much modern classics by now, with former breaking top 100 most popular titles on MyAnimeList. Of course they're not as popular as NGE and Bebop, but those two are arguably most influental and highly acclaimed anime series of all time, so it's like calling Interstellar a failure because it's not as popular as Star Wars.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Dunno about "not well known" - FLCL and Space Dandy are pretty much modern classics by now, with former breaking top 100 most popular titles on MyAnimeList. Of course they're not as popular as NGE and Bebop, but those two are arguably most influental and highly acclaimed anime series of all time, so it's like calling Interstellar a failure because it's not as popular as Star Wars.


ah. I just don't see either talked about terribly often. 

I figured FLCL was not as well known mostly because trying to start a conversation about the show with people at anime conventions is like trying to talk to middle school students about Freudian psychology (they don't know much)

Same goes for space dandy, but to a lesser extent.

although maybe its just the area I live in tbh.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

In alaska the only anime that really gets popular is the stuff that hits with resounding worldwide success, like Attack on Titan or One Punch Man


----------

